# Control de tonos graves agudos y volumen



## peckamp (Mar 29, 2009)

facil y practico


----------



## peckamp (Mar 31, 2009)

aca te dejo un link es un poquito mas complicado, pero funciona muy bien , esta probado.- un abrazo.-
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/3_band_eq.htm


----------



## peckamp (Mar 31, 2009)

ese que esta arriba es mono; si queres hay uno estereo mas facil con un solo integrado el TDA 1524.-
En la pagina 3 esta la aplicacion.-


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 5, 2011)

dejo a su amable consideracion los siguientes esquemas, saludos


----------



## gervazquez (Ago 17, 2012)

disculpa, hice el circuito con el tda1524, previamente haciendo un regulador a 12v para alimentarlo pero no emite ninguna señal en la entrada de mi amplificador que funciona, es como si no hubiese conectado NADA, alguien sabria q puede ser?


----------

